# Graining Class !



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I am starting to put together a 3 day Beginner Class in around 2 - 4 weeks from now.... Just thought to Post it and see if any interest.... $900 ... At least 8 hours a day, if not longer... I am going to teach Certain Woods , but will be able to teach some that are Suggested Too..... San Francisco Area... 


Michael Tust


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like a great deal, even if the students come with in 60% of your talent it will be the best money they ever spent.

Pat


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Wish I were closer...


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Sounds like a great deal, even if the students come with in 60% of your talent it will be the best money they ever spent.
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat !

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Wish I were closer...


Bummer, Not many classes around like years ago I noticed.


Michael Tust


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

can you do one a little closer to Alberta - I'm not sure I can persuade my husband that I'm off to California to learn painting tecniques


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

michael tust said:


> Bummer, Not many classes around like years ago I noticed.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


That's the problem right there, this specialty stuff is hard to come by. It's phasing itself out because the rarer it is the more expensive it keeps getting. Catch 22.

Anyway, I wish I had some free time, I'm probably closer than most to SF, just swamped.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

hotwing7 said:


> can you do one a little closer to Alberta - I'm not sure I can persuade my husband that I'm off to California to learn painting tecniques


You know Hotwing...I've had a few inquiries from people in the Canada Area a while back.... It's just hard to get a group together at the same time... If I could get a group of 4 or more, I could do a 3-4- or 5 day class.... 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> That's the problem right there, this specialty stuff is hard to come by. It's phasing itself out because the rarer it is the more expensive it keeps getting. Catch 22.
> 
> Anyway, I wish I had some free time, I'm probably closer than most to SF, just swamped.


Hey..... Being Swamped ain't to bad of a thing...... 

I'm trying to get some Dates set for Courses this year that are Solid.... Graining ... Marbling... Wallglazing .... Etc. 
This Year ... 


Michael Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We would love to attend but it would cost me a small fortune to go plus it doesn't seem faux type of painting is big around here, I know a few that specialize in it and they have been very slow this year.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

michael tust said:


> You know Hotwing...I've had a few inquiries from people in the Canada Area a while back.... It's just hard to get a group together at the same time... If I could get a group of 4 or more, I could do a 3-4- or 5 day class....
> 
> 
> Michael Tust



I would be in like Flynn if it ever came about. Keep me posted.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> We would love to attend but it would cost me a small fortune to go plus it doesn't seem faux type of painting is big around here, I know a few that specialize in it and they have been very slow this year.


I know to travel can be costly for a class.... It is an advantage to be able to offer more choices to clients as many are not aware of the possibilities ,If you can pick up a Project here and there. I always thought if I could land a job or two it would pay for my class. Everything is so expensive these days ....

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

hotwing7 said:


> I would be in like Flynn if it ever came about. Keep me posted.


I sure will !


Michael Tust


----------



## advancepaint234 (Sep 20, 2013)

I know to travel can be costly for a class.... It is an advantage to be able to offer more choices to clients as many are not aware of the possibilities ,If you can pick up a Project here and there. I always thought if I could land a job or two it would pay for my class. Everything is so expensive 
these days ....
interior painting 
exterior painting


----------

